# Alternatives to Plexiglass....finished with pic



## daveswoodhauler

Ok, I guess you learn something new every day.
We have a large screen porch....about 16 X 16 with 13 screen panels about 3 ft wide by 5 feet tall.
Anyway, I put in some cheap rolled plastic over the screens during the winter months to cut down on winds and drifting snow into the screen porch.
I was looking to get some thin plexiglass panels made, aand it seems like the cost of this would be appx $80-$100 for each panel...nothing nice....thin material - clear finish.
Anyway, why is this stuff so expensive? Anyone use anything else?


----------



## sculptor

One word answer...petroleum. 

Have you considered vinyl? 
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=308&


----------



## pybyr

Check out greenhouse cover materials-- they will be thicker than regular hardware store poly sheet, but not as expensive as plexiglass.  They even make "clip rails"- again for greenhouse applications- that may let you put the sheet on and remove it, store it, and re-use it for more than one season.


----------



## Stephen in SoKY

Id try these: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=77000-1115-1418C&detail;=&lpage=none

At $30/12' sheet you're only looking at $15 per opening.

ETA: They're only 26"" wide so they would be more expensive than my first estimate, but still cheaper then plexi.


----------



## daveswoodhauler

sculptor said:
			
		

> One word answer...petroleum.
> 
> Have you considered vinyl?
> http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=308&



Sweet....exactly what I was looking for.
I am going to go with the calandered vinyl sheeting as most of the widths I need are 33 inches with a few being 41 inches.
Thanks so much Sculptor.....plus, I can actually see though this stuff so I can watch the kiddies in the backyard.


----------



## firefighterjake

sculptor said:
			
		

> One word answer...petroleum.
> 
> Have you considered vinyl?
> http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=308&



Thanks . . . I was considering doing the same thing on my back porch as the OP . . . and this looks like it may be just what I need (vs. putting up sheets of plastic each year.


----------



## daveswoodhauler

Well, it took about 1 week for shipping, but I am thankful for the poster who gave me the link for the plastic sheathing. I got about 9 of the 13 windows covered last night, and the stuff is great. Its thicker than the cheap plastic stuff I had before, and clear so I can actually see through it to watch the kids in the backyard. Cost was appx $55 which includes shipping. Thanks.


----------



## Vic99

How did you install them?  Did you build a frame for the plastic and then screwed the frame to the porch window frame?

I'd like to install something like that for a couple of old double hung windows I have.  I already had a bunch of windows replaced in the main living area and don't want to spend the money or time this year on more replacements.  But would like an upgrade I could do myself.


----------



## daveswoodhauler

Well, I have aluminum screens that I can remove, so I just put the plastic sheating around each one with tape, and placed each one back in. I'll post a pic later..easier to explain.


----------



## Vic99

I think I follow.  But a pic would help.  Thanks.


----------



## daveswoodhauler

Vic99 said:
			
		

> I think I follow.  But a pic would help.  Thanks.



Well I took some photos, but now my Koday software will not run, so I cannot download.
Food for thought, don't buy a kodak camera as their software sucks.
Basically, I dont think it would work in your situation as my screens come out and then are held in by two pieces of wood on each side....basically, I can just wrap the whole screen in plastic and the wood helps secure the plastic around the frame.
Guess I need new software or a camera or something


----------



## Vic99

I had an issue with my kodak software when I used to have one of their cameras.  I thought the camera was great, but the software is much less so.  If you have to reinstall it, forget it.  Try going with some kind of free camera software on line.  That is what we did with my old computer, but I forget which we had.  Now I use iphoto.  Good luck.


----------



## daveswoodhauler

Got the job done.

Was about $60 for the roll of plastic including shipping....is a nice improvement as it is clear, and a bit thinker than the old stuff...not to mention that its better as we can now see out the film


----------

